# Opened up the red gum today



## FLQuacker (Oct 2, 2019)

Had a pile I been waiting on...got worried it was going to dust. Probably stabilize a bunch of blanks. It should take it nice. Glad I didnt wait any longer.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh sweet


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 3, 2019)

Perfect timing.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous spalting! Chuck


----------

